# Solved: Computer not recognizing networked printer



## ParadiseWriter (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi! My name is Laura and I am brand new here.

My problem (or at least the one that I can mention here is that I cannot get my Windows XP to recognize my networked printer.

What I have:

-A brand new iMac (Leopard) in which I have installed Windows XP via Bootcamp.
(I should note that my previous computer was a MacBook Pro (Tiger) with the same configuration and I was able to use my printer through Windows XP.)

- A Linksys WRT54G router (for which I know the IP)

- A Xerox Phaser 6115MFP printer
(It has a static IP. I installed the print drivers in Windows.)

The printer is plugged into the router via an ethernet cable. There is another computer in the house using the printer wirelessly, without issue, so I know the printer is working and hardware configuration is correct.

The Mac side was able to find, and use, the printer with a few clicks. The Windows side won't find the printer.

I've checked Mac forums and the issue does not seem to have anything to do with the Mac or Bootcamp. I sense that this is correct as, mentioned above, I had this same configuration on a previous computer with no issues.

I am able to use the network via Windows to connect to the internet, so I know the router is working and I am connected to it.

I am not networking savvy in the least, so if you do help me, please idiot proof your instructions.

Thank you so much in advance for any and all help.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

1) You can ping the static IP of the Xerox from within windows right?
2) You mentioned you installed the drivers for the Xerox what port is the driver pointing to? Are you using the full printer package or just the printer driver?
The drivers you used to install are the ones here right - http://www.support.xerox.com/go/res...lang=en_us&Xcntry=USA&prodName=Phaser 6115MFP


----------



## ParadiseWriter (Apr 17, 2009)

Thank you for your quick reply.

I do not know how to ping. 

The drivers you pointed me to are the ones that I used from the same website.

I believe it is on port 9100.


----------



## ParadiseWriter (Apr 17, 2009)

Ok, I figured out how to ping and received the following message:

Request timed out 
Request timed out 
Request timed out
Request timed out

Ping statistics for 169.254.83.75:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

I then pinged my router successfully to make sure it was working.


----------



## ParadiseWriter (Apr 17, 2009)

FYI, I also tried pinging my printer from the router interface and got the same message as above.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

What firewall are you using?


----------



## ParadiseWriter (Apr 17, 2009)

The one that comes with Windows XP.


----------



## ParadiseWriter (Apr 17, 2009)

Some additional info:

My printer's "Network Setup" options are:
1. DHCP/BOOTP = ON
2. AUTO IP = ON
3. TCP/IP ADDRESS = 169.254.83.75
4. NETWORK MASK = 255.255.0.0
5. GATEWAY = 0.0.0.0
6. DNS CONFIG. = DISABLE
7. DDNS CONFIG. = DISABLE

Don't know if this helps.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

169.x.x.x is not a valid internal IP address. Where are you getting this information?


----------



## ParadiseWriter (Apr 17, 2009)

I got that number directly from the printer. I used the control panel on the front to scroll through the options. Again, that it wasn't an issue with my last computer and I am still able to print from the other computer in the house.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I'll have to defer to one of the network experts, but I can't see how you can can connect to a network device that has an ip with 169.x.x.x.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The fact that you have a 169.254.x.x address indicates that Windows does not see the DHCP server (that's your router).

Since this is a wired cable connection, try this first.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.

Next, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## ParadiseWriter (Apr 17, 2009)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Lolo>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : laura
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hawaii.rr.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ether
net
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-DF-84-C6-4E

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hawaii.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11n Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-F3-BD-8D-99
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.104
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 24.25.227.55
66.75.160.63
24.25.227.56
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, April 20, 2009 9:04:33 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, April 21, 2009 9:04:33 AM

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Netw
ork)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-12-45-53-0B

C:\Documents and Settings\Lolo>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, now you have a good IP address, try this.

Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

*NOTE:* For the items below in *red* surrounded with *< >*, see comments below for the actual information content, they are value substitutions from the previous IPCONFIG command output! 

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## ParadiseWriter (Apr 17, 2009)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Lolo>PING 192.168.1.104

Pinging 192.168.1.104 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.104: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.104: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.104: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.104: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.104:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Lolo>PING 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 3ms, Maximum = 3ms, Average = 3ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Lolo>PING 24.25.227.55

Pinging 24.25.227.55 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 24.25.227.55: bytes=32 time=13ms TTL=251
Reply from 24.25.227.55: bytes=32 time=9ms TTL=251
Reply from 24.25.227.55: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=251
Reply from 24.25.227.55: bytes=32 time=7ms TTL=251

Ping statistics for 24.25.227.55:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 7ms, Maximum = 13ms, Average = 9ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Lolo>PING 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=150ms TTL=49
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 1, Lost = 3 (75% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 150ms, Maximum = 150ms, Average = 150ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Lolo>PING yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [68.180.206.184] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=75ms TTL=52
Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=74ms TTL=52
Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=76ms TTL=52
Reply from 68.180.206.184: bytes=32 time=73ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 68.180.206.184:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 73ms, Maximum = 76ms, Average = 74ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Lolo>

*Additional DNS Servers pinged:
* 
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Lolo>PING 66.75.160.63

Pinging 66.75.160.63 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 66.75.160.63: bytes=32 time=111ms TTL=106
Request timed out.
Reply from 66.75.160.63: bytes=32 time=114ms TTL=106
Reply from 66.75.160.63: bytes=32 time=114ms TTL=106

Ping statistics for 66.75.160.63:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 3, Lost = 1 (25% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 111ms, Maximum = 114ms, Average = 113ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Lolo>PING 24.25.227.56

Pinging 24.25.227.56 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 24.25.227.56: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=251
Reply from 24.25.227.56: bytes=32 time=11ms TTL=251
Reply from 24.25.227.56: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=251
Reply from 24.25.227.56: bytes=32 time=12ms TTL=251

Ping statistics for 24.25.227.56:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 10ms, Maximum = 12ms, Average = 11ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Lolo>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hmm... You are getting a bunch of lost packets pinging 206.190.60.37, that's not good.


----------



## ParadiseWriter (Apr 17, 2009)

Per a tech guy I know, I reset the printer to the following:

TCP/IP Address: 192.168.1.125
Network Mask: 255.255.255.0
Gateway Address: 192.168.1.1

Still doesn't work.


----------



## pcdebol (Mar 2, 2009)

The windows firewall may be causing the problem. For a quick check you can just disable it for a few minutes and try to connect to see if the firewall is the problem. If it is I would guess you need to add exceptions for network discovery and file/printer sharing. Or set a manual rule to allow port 9100 access. I believe that is the port you said the printer was on.


----------



## ParadiseWriter (Apr 17, 2009)

Thank you. That was one of the things I originally tried. Didn't work. I'm beginning to think my router is coming to its end.


----------



## ParadiseWriter (Apr 17, 2009)

Ok, so I bought a new router. Didn't fix anything but it is an "N" router (Linksys WRT160N), so I'm happy about that (Mac has "N" wireless card).

Anywho.. I have come one step closer to solving my problem. 

I discovered something called AppleTalk. I believe that there may be an issue with it on the printer. Gonna see if I can check it out.

I did install Bonjour on Windows and was finally able to get my printer recognized via it's MAC address. Very easy to use. EXCEPT, that it still won't print.

Again, I am still able to print from both iMacs (mine and the other one, with out issue.

Any thoughts are welcome.


----------



## ParadiseWriter (Apr 17, 2009)

_*BTW, new ping results with new router:*_

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Lolo>ping 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=144ms TTL=52
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=139ms TTL=52
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=142ms TTL=52
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=142ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 139ms, Maximum = 144ms, Average = 141ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Lolo>

*
If you recall, there was some loss with the old router.*


----------



## ParadiseWriter (Apr 17, 2009)

Status update.

I just got off the phone. My first call was to Apple and they said it was a Windows issue. I called Microsoft and they said it was a printer issue. I called Xerox and they said it was a router issue. I called Linksys and, lo and behold, they said it was a printer issue. So it goes.

The tech I got at Xerox was the only one that spent any time with me on the phone but, of the hour that I was on the phone with him, most of it was on hold. I spent the first 10 minutes getting him to understand that I had my printer hooked up to my router with an ethernet cable.

He did want me to hook up my computer directly to the printer. I explained that that wasn't a possibility (unless of course, he would like to come over and build me a proper office to fit all this into one room).

He did mention that my Xerox Phaser 6115MFP doesn't _like _to be used wirelessly. Then why does it have IP address settings? Oyvea. At any rate, I was able to use it wirelessly before on the Windows XP installed on my Macbook Pro.

I'm still open to suggestions.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

FWIW, I had a lot of trouble with my HP C7280 wirelessly, and it works just fine with a wired connection.


----------



## ParadiseWriter (Apr 17, 2009)

I have connected my printer DIRECTLY to my computer with an ethernet cable, and wouldn't you know, it STILL doesn't recognize it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, I was suggesting connecting it directly to the router, not to the computer. It would take some configuration of your network interface to do a direct connect without the router in the picture.


----------



## ParadiseWriter (Apr 17, 2009)

I reset the printer to "Auto IP = ON" and "DHCP = ON" and now my network connection titled "Local Area Connection" has suddenly come to life showing the orginal IP address of the printer as well as the default gateway.


----------



## ParadiseWriter (Apr 17, 2009)

JohnWill, thank you. The original configuration that I had was as you mentioned. Connected directly to my router via an ethernet cable. For some unknown reason, my computer and my router were not recognizing the printer via it's IP address.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, if you enable the DHCP server on the printer, then a direct connection will work. Since the router has a DHCP server, for networked use, you want the DHCP server off. However, you can use *Auto IP = ON* or assign a static IP address.


----------



## ParadiseWriter (Apr 17, 2009)

JohnWill, 

My preferred configuration is to have the printer plugged into the router via an ethernet cable and then, used wirelessly. I only plugged the printer into the computer directly so see if I could get it to recognize it, because it wasn't recognizing it before.

It is much more convenient for me to connect wirelessly as I have a small house and the printer is very large being that it is a multifunction color laser printer. I have a small office that is detached from my house where I usually keep my computer, desk, filing cabinets etc. If I put the printer in there with me, I won't be able to move so, it stays in the house. 

To test ethernet connection to the printer, I unpuggled and moved my computer into the house where it is precariously perched at the moment to allow the wires to reach it.


----------



## ParadiseWriter (Apr 17, 2009)

Status update (again):

I just successfully installed and printed using a USB cable. Is there a way to now make this connection wireless? I'm guessing not, but it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Not with the USB in the mix!


----------



## ParadiseWriter (Apr 17, 2009)

HALLELUYAH! I DID IT! (only took me 5 days to figure out)

*SOLUTION:*

*Installed Bonjour from Apple website and installed it.*
*Ran Bonjour Printer Wizard and installed my printer.*
*Start>>Printers & Faxes*
*Right clicked on printer, chose properties, seleted "Ports" tab*
*Clicked "Add port" button, chose "Standard TCP/IP Port" from the list*
*Clicked "New Port..." button*
*"Add Standard TCP/IP Printer Port Wizard" appeared*
*Clicked "Next"*
*In the "Add Port" dialog box, in "Printer Name or IP Address" I typed 169.254.83.75*
*In the box below, labeled "Port Name:" the following was automatically added "IP_169.254.83.75", clicked "Next"*
*In Printers Properties dialog box, under the "Ports" tab, my new port "IP_169.254.83.75" was listed. I clicked to check the box next to it and then clicked "Apply".*
*Then I printed out a page!*

I should mention that I know this is an unconventional IP address but it was assigned by the printer with the Auto IP set to ON. 
DHCP/BOOTP on printer is set to OFF.

JohnWill, thank you so very much for your assistance. You can't begin to know how nice it is to get a response as kind as yours on a forum. I owe you a debt of gratitude. (I should stop, I'm gushing).


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, we're glad you sorted it out.

That's and unconventional solution to say the least.


----------

